# Windows server 2003 timeouts



## Pinchy (Apr 11, 2008)

I just built my new server PC and installed windows server 2003. 

The problem I get is when I am on the server (not my computer), I try to copy a large file/folder from my computer to the server, and it times out (like 300mb+, anything under generally goes through without probs).

The strange thing is though, if I send data from the server to my computer (just tested an 800mb folder), it goes through without hassles.

(ALL by operating on the server computer, my computer remains untouched, just powered on to access the drives)

Just a bit of a background, I have installed a gigabit network card into the server via PCI. When I use the onboard 10/100 network, there are no timeouts. I figure its some sort of a setting (doubt its a firewall, esp seeing as it works fine with the onboard 10/100)

The timeout message is something along the lines of: "Can't find the network anymore" (even though the network is still up and running)

Thanks in adv


----------



## Pinchy (Apr 11, 2008)

EDIT - All fixed!

Just had to update the driver of the network card to some beta driver which modders created ...Just sent 7GB with no hassles.

Mods: you know what to do


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 11, 2008)

Pinchy said:


> Mods: you know what to do



Ban you?


----------



## Steevo (Apr 11, 2008)

No, bad DAN, BAD!!!!!! Now go to your corner.


----------



## Pinchy (Apr 12, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Ban you?






Steevo said:


> No, bad DAN, BAD!!!!!! Now go to your corner.



LOL

Now thats something random to wake up to in the morning..


....hang on a sec, why cant I post anymore .


----------

